# The story of Egg



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Check it out it is cute. 

I didn't know how to set it up so you have to click on the picture then click on the same picture when webshots comes up, the words are below the pictures and you have to keep clicking next but its cute. Of course since they are mine I might be a little biased


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Too cute.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Very adorable, Kristen, even if a tad biased  ...and why not?

fp


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*awwww*

How sweet and lovely! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Too cute.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Kristen - your babies are delightful. I enjoyed the story. May favorite picture has to be of Nicholas sucking his thumb......so cute.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks, I like that picture too but I think my favorite picture is the one of Nicholas holding Kaylee's puppy he looks like if he could talk he would be saying "MINE"


----------

